# Heat Transfer Vinyl Video



## JoshEllsworth

Here is a video that demonstrates the process of cutting, weeding and heat pressing heat transfer vinyl. Samples of items that have been created with heat transfer vinyl are also included.

You can view the video below or here: 
YouTube - Heat Press Transfer Vinyl Tutorial


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub5c65vcP-o[/media]


----------



## badalou

Josh, thanks for the great video.


----------



## TaylorTees

Awsome video!! I'd love to see how a 2+ color vinyl shirt is done - Are there any tricks.. or is it just a matter of placing the colors down seperately.. Does the software automatically know what to cut out of which color.. etc.. 

Thanks for the video!!


----------



## JoshEllsworth

TaylorTees said:


> Awsome video!! I'd love to see how a 2+ color vinyl shirt is done - Are there any tricks.. or is it just a matter of placing the colors down seperately.. Does the software automatically know what to cut out of which color.. etc..
> 
> Thanks for the video!!


When sending to the cutter, depending on software, you'll have to specify to cut by color or to cut the selected items.

When pressing you just heat press your bottom layer first and peel the backing, then line up your top layer and press directly over the bottom layer. 

I'll get a video together on it sometime soon


----------



## glaker

Absolutley awesome video john...Great for newbies like myself. I am doing some 90/10 sweatshirts in navy. I need white printing. I would use spectra cut 2, correct?


----------



## Rodney

glaker said:


> Absolutley awesome video john...Great for newbies like myself. I am doing some 90/10 sweatshirts in navy. I need white printing. I would use spectra cut 2, correct?


That sounds right.


----------



## badalou

people have asked me to do a video on doing vinyl.. I don't think you can get a better representation then Josh's video. I use their spectra Cut II and love it and so do my clients. I am doing 15 tees on Tuesday. Thanks Josh..


----------



## CoolTech

I re-ordered some Spectra CutII, and decided to try some Spectra Cut (black) based on the "special" being offered....

I was SO dissappointed with the Spectra Cut.. and SO, impressed with the Spectra Cut II!
===

The vinyl I was cutting required a number of inticate cuts. I tried to "gang" (add more images to a given design to save space when cutting) some images with the Spectra Cut... I had to give it up! F#[email protected]###. After 30 minutes attempting to weed, I did not have a product to press and sell.
===

I used the same settings with the last of my Spectra Cut II, and got a sale-able product in five minutes weeding time...




























(No, I don't like the spacing between Bloomingdale and High School... I am working that one out... )

By the way... this was laid out with 8 different prints... I started with the main image, and added the rest after


----------



## Shadow3156

Great little video, question I have is there a cheat sheet as far as placement on either the front or back of the shirt when you are applying the image? How far down from the neckline on the backside should you place the image? I know there is one for embroidery items, but I have yet to find one for vinyl placement, hope you can help.

Thanks,
Reneè


----------



## badalou

Placement of the design is to make look aesthetically (did I spell that right)correct in appearance. I have a client that wants all designs 5 inches from the top of the front collar.. I like 4 but he is buying the product.


----------



## Artofacks1

Hello Mr. Josh,

I was wondering what kind of material where you using with your cutter? I like the fact that you can weed and apply to shirt. I seen other videos that you cut than grab the image with an ahesive paper to transfer to shirt.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## joeshaul

Artofacks1 said:


> Hello Mr. Josh,
> 
> I was wondering what kind of material where you using with your cutter? I like the fact that you can weed and apply to shirt. I seen other videos that you cut than grab the image with an ahesive paper to transfer to shirt.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob


He says he's using "Spectra Megatallic" somewhere in the video for the first shirt. Josh is one of the sales people for Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices. which sells this vinyl, so he may feel uneasy about responding (forum rules state not to self promote, but him answering your question isn't really against the rules). You can request free samples by visiting the "Exclusive Discounts" forum here and checking the Imprintables link. 

I've used Eco-Film from them, which has the mylar backing as well, it's nice to not have to use a transfer tape, however weeding does take a little bit more time/strength, since the mylar backing has a good grip on the vinyl (strengthens them finger muscles!).


----------



## 808allday

Where can i get chrome, and gold foil heat transfer vynil?


----------



## Rodney

808allday said:


> Where can i get chrome, and gold foil heat transfer vynil?


imprintables.com sells some, specialty graphics supply sells some, I think CoastalBusiness sells some. More places here: buy vinyl related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Grandadgem

Hi guys, I'm an old war vet with a case of ptsd and have gone through a years worth of chemo therapy. My synapses just don't fire like they used to. I've been watching, reading and love learning from all you alreadydonit folks here. I find the tutorial on the transfer vinyl helpfull. Is there something similar I could use to lay over printed dark fabric iron ons to transfer them after they have been cut out on a cutter such as a cricut? You know, cut & weeded out so all thats left is maybe letters. I know I am supposed to peel it off and lay it on the shirt to heat press but when ya do that with say lettering it can become distorted. I'm looking for a transfer medium to transfer the dark fabric vinyl after I might print flames on the vinyl and then run it through the cutter to cut out a phrase like flaming fast swimmer for my granddaughter's shirt. Then lay a tape on it and lift it off to iron it on a t-shirt print side up so the shirt would have the phrase on it with letters that look like flames with no background. If anyone can tell me if such a thing exists and where to get it, you'll have a friend for life. I'm sure it's out there but I just don't know the termonology of what it's called. Can it be that simple? Thanks.


----------



## joeshaul

You can utilize a transfer tape designed for this called Magic Mask or TTD Mask. I know Imprintables offers both, it's fairly expensive, but I believe the TTD Mask is reusable until the tape loses its tack (I've used the same piece on up to 8 garments before). 

The procedure is as follows:
Print your image
Contour cut
Mask it with the TTD Mask
Squeegee it down real good
Unlike a regular sign vinyl transfer tape where you'd just pull the app tape from the backer, you will actually do the opposite and pull the backer material from the tape, not doing this will case you to get a lot of wrinkles I've found.
Position app tape+transfer on garment
Heat press at half your regular time
Remove app tape immediately
Press again for half the regular time or full time to ensure a good bond

Please note, I have only done this with heat transfer vinyl designed for solvent based printers, however I see no reason why it wouldn't work with inkjet transfers.


----------



## selanac

I realized this post is rather old, but wanted to find out if there is a video that shows heat pressing 2 or more vinyl colors? Also, what is spectra II, is it a transfer or vinyl?


----------



## yeng

thanks a lot. This video is very useful for me.

Bye


----------



## veedub3

selanac said:


> I realized this post is rather old, but wanted to find out if there is a video that shows heat pressing 2 or more vinyl colors? Also, what is spectra II, is it a transfer or vinyl?


Check out this site:
Videos Pimpashirt.com

Veedub3

Oh to answer your question spectra cut II is a heat transfer vinyl material that has to be cut with a vinyl cutter.


----------



## yeng

thanks a lot for this site.


----------



## txteevee

i am a newbie and this was so educational. thank you!


----------



## shykatpromo

We have a cutter that only handles 8.5 x 11 sheets. Is heat transfer vinyl sold in sheets like this?


----------



## selanac

Probably something you'd buy from a Craft Store.


----------

